# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.15 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

It appears that L6.15 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.


----------



## yovinman (Feb 8, 2004)

Turned on my 622 today and there seemed to be a change in the user interface for shows stored on the USB drive - Folders! Checked my software version and it said 6.15. Played a recording from ABC - 5 minutes and no audio dropouts. Was not able to check other recordings or to pause a news show on ABC to see if dropouts are really solved. But there are definitely some improvements with 6.15. Anyone else get this release yet? Have not seen any mention on this site yet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up yovinman. Hopefully we will start to see others reporting receiving the update.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yippee!!! Since he's got EHD folders it's spooling! That's great news!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would suggest anyone that is experiencing the issue to put there receiver in standby (Make sure no shows are up for recording) and wait about 5 minutes to see if you get the update. Like any release, most likely it will be rolling out in stages so you may or may not be in the first group.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

yovinman said:


> Turned on my 622 today and there seemed to be a change in the user interface for shows stored on the USB drive - Folders! Checked my software version and it said 6.15.


I got 6.15 too. I can't say I've found anything different in the look of the external USB drive interface. What does this new folders feature look like?

I did see the Tech Chat where they mentioned it, so it wouldn't be a surprise, but I haven't found the change.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Where you would notice it rexa is if you have an EHD installed and a number of shows of the same name. They would show up as in a group.. I also noticed that when you edit shows (you are trying to delete them) and you have groups it works a bit different. Nicer in my opinion.


----------



## yovinman (Feb 8, 2004)

rexa said:


> I got 6.15 too. I can't say I've found anything different in the look of the external USB drive interface. What does this new folders feature look like?
> 
> I did see the Tech Chat where they mentioned it, so it wouldn't be a surprise, but I haven't found the change.


Go to "My Recordings", there is a Group button. Make sure you select "Group by Title".


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I've received L6.15 and all seems to be working fine on my 622. 

I'll have to listen for the occasional audio problems to see if they've disappeared. They've never been real bad on my receiver, so it might take a while to see if anything's changed.

Larry
SF


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, since they are spooling and never gave me permission to post, I guess I will. I've been using it for about two weeks. The audio drops on Fox and ABC have been addressed with this update. I have had no drops with it. 

S~


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

teachsac said:


> Well, since they are spooling and *never gave me permission to post, I guess I will*. I've been using it for about two weeks. The audio drops on Fox and ABC have been addressed with this update. I have had no drops with it.
> 
> S~


Is it a logical move ?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I wonder if it will resolve the OTA recording timer issue on the 622 that several of us are experiencing.......


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Is this release supposed to address the broadband issue with the 622? I have not had broadband since 614.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

What's wrong with your broadband? Everyone else's is working. At least mine is and I have not heard say theirs is not.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

It's not a new problem as far as I know???? here is the old link:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142849

It's been out on my VIP622 for two months, works fine on my VIP612.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Is it a logical move ?


Probably not. Since others are reporting they have it, I'll share my experiences. As I said earlier, the audio drops are gone. However, I am experiencing a 5-10 second video lock/blocking, but the audio is fine. This will happen once and then the rest of the show will be fine.

S~


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

teachsac said:


> Probably not. Since others are reporting they have it, I'll share my experiences. As I said earlier, the audio drops are gone. However, I am experiencing a 5-10 second video lock/blocking, but the audio is fine. This will happen once and then the rest of the show will be fine.
> 
> S~


Hmmm. The video lock/blocking sounds like something I get now and then on my 612 but have never seen on my 722.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

langlin said:


> It's not a new problem as far as I know???? here is the old link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142849
> 
> It's been out on my VIP622 for two months, works fine on my VIP612.


That thread was about a temporary outage of the Dish Network server. The problem was corrected within a day. It should not be the cause of any problem you are seeing now.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

yovinman said:


> Go to "My Recordings", there is a Group button. Make sure you select "Group by Title".


Ahh, yes. For some reason I thought this applied to the external drives. I see what you are describing works on the internal drive, but it doesn't seem to be a feature on external.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I received an email from someone I know at DISH engineering about a week ago. He told me that the hope is the new release would take care of the audio drop out problems.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> That thread was about a temporary outage of the Dish Network server. The problem was corrected within a day. It should not be the cause of any problem you are seeing now.


ChuckA, thanks for this information, I did not know that, I then have a unique problem that started with 614 after many months of working correctly. My VIP 622 always "sees" the router but does not connect. I can manually make it connect and it will then call out and alls well but it will then spontaineously reboot after about 10 minutes and then not be connected. I have just assumed that it was software because it started with 614. I do not yet have 615 so I hope it will correct this. I'm fairly sure it is just the receiver because my VIP612 stays connected and works flawlessly.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

I find that with L615, the auto tune feature does not work properly. It turns the receiver on, but does not change the channel. This happens with all three receivers I have.( two 622's and one 722). Recording to the DVR works fine. I have called the problem in.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

rexa said:


> Ahh, yes. For some reason I thought this applied to the external drives. I see what you are describing works on the internal drive, but it doesn't seem to be a feature on external.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.


I believe it does apply to the external drive(s).


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

I watched the DVR'd event of "are You Smarter than a Fifth Grader" off the Fox40 Sat Feed this morning and about 1/2 way through there was 5 seconds of video breakup/blocking/pixelating. Again. Audio remained stable.

S~


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Well....... My Fox and ABC locals now seem to be audio-dropout free with L6.15. However, CBS and NBC recorded events (local HD @ 1080i, perhaps) now tend to suddenly freeze up solid in the same general locations each time I attempt a replay. (I assume these are the same locations that would have had audio dropouts in L6.14.) It's as if I hit the PAUSE button. But I cannot un-pause the show. The FWD and BACK buttons do not respond either. The DVR itself does not freeze up so I am able to exit from the event by hitting the LIVE or GUIDE buttons. 

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> Well....... My Fox and ABC locals now seem to be audio-dropout free with L6.15. However, CBS and NBC recorded events (local HD @ 1080i, perhaps) now tend to suddenly freeze up solid in the same general locations each time I attempt a replay. (I assume these are the same locations that would have had audio dropouts in L6.14.) It's as if I hit the PAUSE button. But I cannot un-pause the show. The FWD and BACK buttons do not respond either. The DVR itself does not freeze up so I am able to exit from the event by hitting the LIVE or GUIDE buttons.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


Hmmm. Well, maybe I should be happy I haven't gotten the update. Are these shows recorded after L6.15? After you exit, can you go back to the program and FF through the freeze up area? Your description and this post from the other thread from a member who has tested L6.15 for several weeks sound like intermittent problems I have with my 612:


teachsac said:


> Since others are reporting they have it, I'll share my experiences. As I said earlier, the audio drops are gone. However, I am experiencing a 5-10 second video lock/blocking, but the audio is fine. This will happen once and then the rest of the show will be fine.
> 
> S~


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

I watched two episodes of Cops recorded from the Fox sat feed and there were no audio or video anamolies. However, when I watched E.R. from the sat feed their were audio drops like the ones on Fox and ABC before the 6.15 update, albeit minor. Video remained fine. I then watched the OTA feed, and there were no drops.

S~


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, maybe I should be happy I haven't gotten the update. Are these shows recorded after L6.15? After you exit, can you go back to the program and FF through the freeze up area? Your description and this post from the other thread from a member who has tested L6.15 for several weeks sound like intermittent problems I have with my 612:


Yes. The issue I am reporting is in regards to events on CBS and NBC recorded since receiving L6.15. I keep getting hung up and the same area so I cannot choose the RESUME option. I start over and can zoom past the bad spot but will then get hung up on the next one. This isn't pretty.

While there are too many variables which I cannot control, I fear my answer is a 'Yes" to your question regarding the other member's observation and your 6.12.

The audio dropout issue appears to have migrated from the Fox and ABC HD locals (720p) to the CBS and NBC locals (1080i). However, sometimes the drop now freezes the video in its tracks. This only seems to affect certain NBC & CBS events.

Too soon to identify a trend, but this is most disruptive and has rendered both my DVRs *less* stable.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> Yes. The issue I am reporting is in regards to events on CBS and NBC recorded since receiving L6.15. I keep getting hung up and the same area so I cannot choose the RESUME option. I start over and can zoom past the bad spot but will then get hung up on the next one. This isn't pretty.
> 
> While there are too many variables which I cannot control, I fear my answer is a 'Yes" to your question regarding the other member's observation and your 6.12.
> 
> ...


This is discouraging since you have both a 622 and a 722.

Obviously it appears to be a software problem.

But since I got my first HD box, a 722, in September 2007 I have been concerned with my feeling that there is something inadequate within the box. I feel it's related to the Broadcom processors and the adequacy of video RAM. But it's so far beyond my technical expertise, I can't even feel comfortable making a wisecrack about my feelings.

I was stunned that the initial release of L6.15 was so large covering almost all of the Bay Area and San Jose area (despite the fact it didn't include my relatively small portion of the Bay Area because of the North Bay odd zip code group). I haven't heard from our daughter in San Francisco yet, but I have a feeling I will. If she has the video freeze problem I have a feeling she's going to switch to Comcast in disgust since she is also unhappy with her AT&T DSL. I've already quit recommending Dish locally.

It'd be nice if the 612/622/722 boxes would work reliably before putting out more hardware. (Rather than "nice" I'd use the word "prudent" but that normally isn't in the Dish/Echostar corporate philosophy.) Perhaps they can come up with L6.16 in a hurry to fix L6.15 before they start putting the 722k in homes unless the latter model has beefed up processor/VRAM hardware.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

There's no way of knowing how widespread this issue is until it's released into the wild. Is the problem nationwide, limited to a handful of DMAs or just me? At this point no one knows until the reports start to come in on this Forum, Dish's Tech support and other places. I've communicated my findings directly to the engineering Supervisor and will hopefully hear something soon.

It's only been two days since it's release and both days are weekend days. So I'm looking forward to the work week with the hope someone will pounce on this quickly. Let's give this some time and see what happens.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> There's no way of knowing how widespread this issue is until it's released into the wild. Is the problem nationwide, limited to a handful of DMAs or just me? At this point no one knows until the reports start to come in on this Forum, Dish's Tech support and other places. I've communicated my findings directly to the engineering Supervisor and will hopefully hear something soon.
> 
> It's only been two days since it's release and both days are weekend days. So I'm looking forward to the work week with the hope someone will pounce on this quickly. Let's give this some time and see what happens.


Well I hope they pounce as the audio problem was first discussed here in June I believe with L5.11.

My pessimism shows through, I know. But while I think these ViP DVR boxes have lots of cool features, the basic function of recording and playing back HD television isn't working too well. I'm sure it's just me, right?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

phrelin said:


> .....But while I think these ViP DVR boxes have lots of cool features, the basic function of recording and playing back HD television isn't working too well........


By and large, I find that these boxes do a fine job of recording & playing back HD content. Keep in mind that only the HD Locals are causing us all this grief. While I cannot speak for all subs, it does seem that this issue is primarily associated with select HD locals via satellite. OTA channels are completely unaffected. So until this is resolved, I plan to record the network eventss via OTA when I can.

I just don't understand why the affected channels behave in LIVE mode but fall apart when viewed via the buffer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Different buffering and PTS sync easy to do from HDD stream.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

phrelin said:


> This is discouraging since you have both a 622 and a 722.
> 
> I was stunned that the initial release of L6.15 was so large covering almost all of the Bay Area and San Jose area (despite the fact it didn't include my relatively small portion of the Bay Area because of the North Bay odd zip code group). I haven't heard from our daughter in San Francisco yet, but I have a feeling I will. If she has the video freeze problem I have a feeling she's going to switch to Comcast in disgust since she is also unhappy with her AT&T DSL. I've already quit recommending Dish locally.
> .


Well I didn't get L6.15 yet and I am in the East Bay with a 94805 zip. And I've complained about the drops numerous times to Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How you suppose to get the version if that range close to your ZIP is 94300-94499 ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My Opinion....

Personally I don't think roll outs are based on people having issues and if they have complained. There are driven by minimizing risk. If they feel this release has high risk in the field they are going to roll it out in smaller sections and possible only portions of the effected areas so they can monitor and compare the service calls. 

I know it sucks to not get it when you feel the fix you need is in it, but from what I can see here it appears to me to be a controlled roll out and given it is limited to zip codes they are taking this one with a lot of caution. 

Since the audio fix was a decoding fix (guess ofcourse), it would not suprise me that standard procedure for fixes that include a decoding fix is to roll it out in a small foot print to avoid a swamp of services calls if something does not go right. 

Hopefully we will see it expand soon if the conclusion is... It make life better than before.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

moman19 said:


> Well....... My Fox and ABC locals now seem to be audio-dropout free with L6.15. However, CBS and NBC recorded events (local HD @ 1080i, perhaps) now tend to suddenly freeze up solid in the same general locations each time I attempt a replay. (I assume these are the same locations that would have had audio dropouts in L6.14.) It's as if I hit the PAUSE button. But I cannot un-pause the show. The FWD and BACK buttons do not respond either. The DVR itself does not freeze up so I am able to exit from the event by hitting the LIVE or GUIDE buttons.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


I have had this in the past but only when I hit pause. After that I was unable to do anything other than what you could do. It seemed to be confined to recordings that were recorded with a prior version. I did find that a reboot completely solved the issue. Once I did that I could watch all the way through pausing as required without freezing.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cardini said:


> I have had this in the past but only when I hit pause. After that I was unable to do anything other than what you could do. It seemed to be confined to recordings that were recorded with a prior version. I did find that a reboot completely solved the issue. Once I did that I could watch all the way through pausing as required without freezing.


Thanks for the suggestion, but that's not the same scenario. I am not hitting the PAUSE button and a Cold reboot does not remedy the situation.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> By and large, I find that these boxes do a fine job of recording & playing back HD content. Keep in mind that only the HD Locals are causing us all this grief. While I cannot speak for all subs, it does seem that this issue is primarily associated with select HD locals via satellite. OTA channels are completely unaffected. So until this is resolved, I plan to record the network eventss via OTA when I can.


That's the best option for now except for those of us who don't have an OTA signal. Fortunately, they haven't sent me L6.15. So maybe they'll send me L6.16 after they solve the problem.

Don't get me wrong. I know the features on the Echostar ViP HD DVR's are outstanding.

My issues are what I'm able to see on the screen which include the boxes but also the problem with 129 and the problems which may come from source. By and large the boxes do record and play back "fine" in my opinion.

This is a technology at an early stage. But I judge it anyway. My judgement is based on

10 is the non-existent perfect HD/dolby 5.1
9 is a Blu-Ray played on a decent Blu-Ray player
1 is "unwatchable"
 Statistically what I record now (all from satellite feeds) would have a 3rd quartile score of 7, a median of 4, and a 1st quartile of 3. I see it as:

60% of the HD we watch is from the satellite feed of the broadcast networks, and rates a between 4 to 2 (yes the Olympics get a 7, but that isn't my NBC local station experience overall)
20% of the HD we watch is from is from premiums which are 8 or 7
20% of what we watch is from cable channels which are anywhere from 7 to 5
 I rate the HD viewing as an average of 5 much as I would have rated color

Most of my criticisms are not because of freezes, but a variety audio and video glitches many of which are not Dish Network's failures. I even reduced the impact of audio dropouts by recording ABC and Fox on my ViP612, though they are still there.



> I just don't understand why the affected channels behave in LIVE mode but fall apart when viewed via the buffer.


In the good old days when I watched network feeds live off of C-band, it was obvious even without HD that alot of technical and programming information unrelated to the show's audio/video was sent to the affiliates as part of the analog stream they were seeing. I assume it's worse with HD and as this stuff is compressed and decompressed, encoded and decoded, etc. there's bound to be extraneous "noise" that's tough to handle. Since there is really still no standard for all of this, I'm surprised we get anything, much less me giving it all an average of 5.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been having the lockup problem for the last couple of months. I have 6.14 and I had a lockup last night on a recorded event. Same as above, program freezes on the screen and forward/back/pause do not respond. Sometimes I can stop and start and forward past the spot but sometimes I have to delete the recording. I assumed my hard drive was on it's way out. That may be the case for me but I thought I'd chime in and see if anyone else was having the problem before 6.15.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I did get L6.15 last night so I'll try recording some Fox tonight to see if it fixed the audio problems.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

No 6.15 on either my 622 or 722, dangit. I don't have any problems really, but want the EHD folders bad.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

Still no L6.15 for me. Have they stopped rolling this out? I would sure love to get through a recorded KOMO newscast (Seattle ABC affiliate) without these awful audio dropouts! For what its worth, my zip code is 98001.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Farmer Dave said:


> I find that with L615, the auto tune feature does not work properly. It turns the receiver on, but does not change the channel. This happens with all three receivers I have.( two 622's and one 722). Recording to the DVR works fine. I have called the problem in.


Same here


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

With the new version the audio drop outs are worse for me and it randomly skips 10 seconds. I wish I had the old version back!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

vader22.. From the reports I am seeing it seems the St Louis is seeing more issue while the rest of the effected areas appear to be seeing an improvement. My guess is we are looking at two issues here and the fix as made the St. Louis issue worse. Just a guess of course, but the feedback seems to be indicating it.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Scott Spillers said:


> Still no L6.15 for me. Have they stopped rolling this out? I would sure love to get through a recorded KOMO newscast (Seattle ABC affiliate) without these awful audio dropouts! For what its worth, my zip code is 98001.


For info only, my 622 got L615 this AM. I'm in zip code 35xxx, so the rollout is continuing. BTW...I had no problems with 614 and now none with 615 (so far).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last night start spooling for 622 in range 73174765-76708343, no ZIP restriction.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Last night start spooling for 622 in range 73174765-76708343, no ZIP restriction.


Interesting. Older 622 before 722. I thought the reverse was the norm on earlier releases.

I'm curious how you know this information about what is spooling to whom. Glad to have the information, though.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Last night start spooling for 622 in range 73174765-76708343, no ZIP restriction.


Any hope yet for us 82xxxxxxxxxx range yet


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually 722 serving from same batch: 83143404-83880013.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

See my post in the audio 6.15 thread - ABC is much much worse - you don't want 6.15.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

with L615 on my VIP622 the Broadband setup menu is changed, missing the setup for dish-online.

I still have the same broadband problems of not staying connected, must be my receiver since I don't see anyone else with this problem. (I no longer get the "connect or pay $" at turn-on now, don't know why.

I have no problems with audio or blocking on OTA or LIL here in San Antonio, of course we don't have NBC LIL.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Got 615 yesterday or today. My autotune timer has not changed the channel to the proper channel during the past 2 days... Another member posted the same bug several days ago. It's not an isolated bug.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

DAG said:


> Got 615 yesterday or today. My autotune timer has not changed the channel to the proper channel during the past 2 days... Another member posted the same bug several days ago. It's not an isolated bug.


No, it is not an isolated bug. I have three machines, two 622s and one 722 and all three do not autotune anymore.

Today I rebooted by removing power to one 622 and the 722 to see if this cures it and will report back. On the other 622 I am going to delete the timer and set it up again without cold rebooting to see if this might fix it.

My gut feeling is that none of the above will help.

I've had a few other anomalies on one unit where some timers appeared out of nowhere including a dishpass with the criteria 'p which is quite strange. Could be a neighbor has a new receiver but will have to watch this closely for a while. I thought my cat might have walked over the remote enough to do it.:grin:


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

russ9 said:


> Same here


Same problem here.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In addition to experiencing audio dropout on a premium channel and a cable channel that I reported on the other thread, many of my timers set for "new" episodes of shows seem to be recording all episodes. I plan to do a power plug hard reboot Monday and delete and redo all the timers.

I know I'm supposed to have patience, but I'm irked that we didn't get a L6.15 that only added the EHD folders upgrade followed by a trial run of L6.16 that only attempted to fix the audio dropout problem, so that it could be refixed with L6.17 without having to fix some glitch in timers.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

Tonight I stumbled into a set of problems I haven't seen before. I recorded "A Bridge Too Far" on MGM. I also recorded Cops from Fox OTA because it conflicted. Don't know if that matters.

Watching Cops from recorded, I was trying to find the end of a commercial with skip forward/back buttons. As I was skipping back the back button suddenly seemed to change to the forward button function. Trying to skip back, I was actually skipping forward. I think I stopped the playback and restarted it to fix this. It happened more than once.

Later watching the movie, I'm in about 45 min, when I wonder when this movie was made, so I hit Info. Nothing happens. The DVR is still playing but it is totally unresponsive to anything. I can't even get the DVR to power off. So I go to the the DVR front panel and start hitting buttons. Movie is playing but Menu or whatever does nothing. Eventually I hit power. No immediate action, but as I continue to press buttons, eventually it powers off then goes into the 5 minute power on cycle. After that finishes, I can restart the movie from where I pause it once earlier about 5 minutes in.

Seems any new version is a crap shoot on what the latest set of problems will be. Does any of this sound like things that were happening in earlier versions? I never saw this but it sounds kind of familiar from earlier reports I read.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Last night I was watching two channels using PIP (ESPNHD and NFLHD). After swapping between the two several times, the screen went black, but the audio continued uninterrupted. A power reset was required to restore normal operation. This happened frequently and was easily reproducible on 6.14, so it's not new to 6.15. It's only happened once so far with 6.15.

I also noticed that the skip back sometimes skipped back and sometimes skipped forward - no rhyme or reason as to when, and not predictable.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

When/will 6.15 spool to everybody? I'm still on 6.14


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steve H said:


> When/will 6.15 spool to everybody? I'm still on 6.14


That's offtopic question. Usually in a week.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That's offtopic question. Usually in a week.


L6.15 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion

:lol: Off topic...hahaha.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Grandude said:


> Today I rebooted by removing power to one 622 and the 722 to see if this cures it and will report back. On the other 622 I am going to delete the timer and set it up again without cold rebooting to see if this might fix it.
> 
> My gut feeling is that none of the above will help.


My gut feeling was correct. Hard reboot did not fix the failure to autotune feature.
Deleting and creating a new autotune for that channel did not fix the problem either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> That's offtopic question. Usually in a week.


Mods ... is this really off topic? The title says _Discussion_, right?

BTW ... I'm still waiting for L6.15, too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well it does say "L6.15 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion" and if you haven't experienced it yet that's something to discuss. I've experienced it, and based on my experience so far, you are better off than I am.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been seeing a rash of jerky video when watching HD - I was reluctant to call it a new bug as I was playing back recordings made w/ 6.14 but I'm now running w/ 6.15 and ...

I was watching a football game - live via component video outputs on my 622, and w/o any inputs from me, the sound dropped for < 1 second [toslink from 622 to my receiver] and the video became stuttered ... jerky -- don't know how better to describe it.

after the initial drop, the sound was fine - the picture remained stuttered.

tuning away and then back to the channel 'fixed' it but I've had cases where that didn't clear the problem.

This has been a problem for me in other releases and it was gone for a good long time but now seems back - a step backwards.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

plainsman said:


> I've been seeing a rash of jerky video when watching HD - I was reluctant to call it a new bug as I was playing back recordings made w/ 6.14 but I'm now running w/ 6.15 and ...
> 
> I was watching a football game - live via component video outputs on my 622, and w/o any inputs from me, the sound dropped for < 1 second [toslink from 622 to my receiver] and the video became stuttered ... jerky -- don't know how better to describe it.......This has been a problem for me in other releases and it was gone for a good long time but now seems back - a step backwards.


I too, have experienced this twice on my 622 since the 6.15 update. One time I was watching an OTA HD event (PBS) thru the DVR. I recall seeing this issue long ago with an early release and I sure hope it hasn't somehow been re-introduced.

Sometimes hitting the BACK or LIVE buttons can clear it up. If they fail to clear things up, your only recourse may be a cold restart.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> In addition to experiencing audio dropout on a premium channel and a cable channel that I reported on the other thread, many of my timers set for "new" episodes of shows seem to be recording all episodes. I plan to do a power plug hard reboot Monday and delete and redo all the timers.


The only time I ever had that sort of problem, it was fixed by a power plug hard reboot.



> I know I'm supposed to have patience, but I'm irked that we didn't get a L6.15 that only added the EHD folders upgrade followed by a trial run of L6.16 that only attempted to fix the audio dropout problem, so that it could be refixed with L6.17 without having to fix some glitch in timers.


Almost all reports from San Francisco DMA show no problems with L615. Of course, there are now problems in Saint Louis DMA.

I find that these threads - especially the audio ones - have lots of posts from people who have the same problem with the software - such as the Saint Louis people - mixed with a few people who a) have defective receivers, b) need a power plug hard reboot, c) need a cooling fan on the left side.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Ever since my 622 took the L6.15 download, my HDMI connection stopped working.

However, after I reboot the recceiver (by pressing and holding the power button, the HDMI connection will work)


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

rexa said:


> Watching Cops from recorded, I was trying to find the end of a commercial with skip forward/back buttons. As I was skipping back the back button suddenly seemed to change to the forward button function. Trying to skip back, I was actually skipping forward. I think I stopped the playback and restarted it to fix this. It happened more than once.


FWIW, I'm still on 6.14 and this has happened to me twice.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

kstuart said:


> The only time I ever had that sort of problem, it was fixed by a power plug hard reboot.
> .
> .
> .
> I find that these threads - especially the audio ones - have lots of posts from people who have the same problem with the software - such as the Saint Louis people - mixed with a few people who a) have defective receivers, b) need a power plug hard reboot, c) need a cooling fan on the left side.


a couple of points -

1) a 'power plug hard reboot' isn't a fix - it is a very vestigial tail(tale!) leftover from the DVR days where that was the only option for most problems. With the man-years of subsequent DVR development a power-cord reboot should not be needed.

likewise, needing a user-supplied cooling fan ... is a fix which should have been engineered into DVRs from the 500 -on. These boxes really shouldn't need user-tinkering to run. most consumer-electronics products are engineered to be idiot-proof ... the 622's manual reflects this -- it's very good.

My best guess is there's some sharp-pencil accountant wringing out the costs on these boxes ... resulting in the early / sub-standard HDMI connector and the ongoing lack of a good cooling fan.

B) this thread is called "ViP622/ViP722 - L6.15 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion" ... not "one user's idea of only-real-bugs". More to the point, the value in this thread is to group all the uncertain/flaky/bogus ... and genuinely bad 622 behaviors into one spot.

Part of bug triage is to wade thru them all, finding the common problems and prioritizing them. if we only allow one user's idea of what makes a valid bug, then that's the only thing which gets action. Echostar probably knows more about how their receivers work than we in the peanut gallery and will better sift the bugs from this sea of noise.

My job is just to give them one more data point to sift. If I give enough accurate details, maybe my problem will see some action.

iii) Re: jerky video -- my best guess is that this may be resulting from repeatedly hitting a bad block on the disk ... I recently deleted some old recordings, in addition to getting 6.15 ... last time this reared its ugly head I remember thinking I should keep that jerky recording and see if the problem disappears ... it did.

if bad block remapping can't be handled on the fly, in real-time w/o interrupting the video stream, maybe it could be done once -- marking it unavailable -- suffer one jerk/glitch, and then resume normal video ...

[ next time this happens I'm going to listen very closely to the hard drive and try to hear if it's repeatedly seek/retry/seek/retry-ing ... ]

my .002 ...

-PM.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Since 615 broke the autotune feature when the receiver is off I have a workaround (fix) for it. I create a second autotune a minute or two after the first one. The first one turns the receiver on and the second one does the tuning.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HDG said:


> Mods ... is this really off topic? The title says _Discussion_, right?
> 
> BTW ... I'm still waiting for L6.15, too.


No this is not off topic. This thread should be used for all conversation relating to L6.15. As for when it will fully rollout. It differs between ever release and some releases do not fully roll out if they feel it does not make things better.

Rollouts can take up to 3 weeks thought most seem to run a week to two from my experience. All one can do is place the box into standby and if the box does not have shows to record and it is targeted for a update it will get the update.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> No this is not off topic. This thread should be used for all conversation relating to L6.15. As for when it will fully rollout. It differs between ever release and some releases do not fully roll out if they feel it does not make things better.
> 
> Rollouts can take up to 3 weeks thought most seem to run a week to two from my experience. All one can do is place the box into standby and if the box does not have shows to record and it is targeted for a update it will get the update.


Thank you, Ron ... I appreciate the courtesy.

Based on past experience, I'm assuming the roll-out has been slowed down. That's unfortunate for me since my 622 seems to run OK no matter what software version it's working under. Whatever the problems are with L6.15, I hope they correct them quickly. I realize that some folks view these releases with great trepidation, but I _(knock on wood)_ have found new capabilities and improved performance in all of them.

I'll be patient. I usually get the upgrades within four days of release. That delay has come and gone.

Again, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kstuart said:


> The only time I ever had that sort of problem, it was fixed by a power plug hard reboot.


The power plug reboot on my ViP722 fixed the "new" scheduling problem (except for Leno which has been an ongoing problem, something to do with the way the show's coded I guess).


> Almost all reports from San Francisco DMA show no problems with L615. Of course, there are now problems in Saint Louis DMA.
> 
> I find that these threads - especially the audio ones - have lots of posts from people who have the same problem with the software - such as the Saint Louis people - mixed with a few people who a) have defective receivers, b) need a power plug hard reboot, c) need a cooling fan on the left side.


Actually, it appears that for most in San Francisco and St. Louis and North Carolina and the several other DMA's involved, the disruptive Fox and (probably) the ABC audio dropout problems have been fixed with L6.15. That particular audio dropout problem clearly caused the dolby on A/V receivers to switch off/on which was totally disruptive of dialog flow and when one skipped back and replayed the dropout it moved syllables a fact moman19 brought to my attention. (For whatever reason, these dropouts occur in the relative same area on my ViP612 and do change syllables but don't switch the dolby off/on and therefore are 'ignorable".)

With that said, during the extended time period June-December that the Fox/ABC problem was being worked on, I (and others) realized we were getting less frequent dropouts on CBS and NBC. These dropouts did not turn my dolby off/on. In my case, at least, when skipped back and replayed they sometimes disappeared, sometimes they don't move syllables, and sometimes they move syllables. Whatever L6.15 did, it appears it may have exacerbated the problem on NBC in St. Louis on some boxes and not others. In San Francisco I still occasionally hear these dropouts on CBS, even after I did a hard reboot. And I hear them on my ViP612.

The truth of the matter is I may have been getting these HD/5.1 audio dropouts on CBS and other locals (and perhaps even the occasional cable channel show) from the first day I got my 722. My brain was not trained to listen for them and I really do have to listen for them (except for my recording this past Saturday of "The Bucket List" on HBO which may never happen again after the hard reboot). I know that there are occasional video glitches which my brain mostly chooses to ignore, so I'm hoping I can retrain it to ignore the occasional audio dropout.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

Grandude said:


> Since 615 broke the autotune feature when the receiver is off I have a workaround (fix) for it. I create a second autotune a minute or two after the first one. The first one turns the receiver on and the second one does the tuning.


You can also disable the "inactivity standby" and leave the receiver on all the time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good work around guys!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

This is a new one (at least for me). Tonight I had a 2+ hour scheduled recording suddenly stop after recording just 12 minutes of the program. The timer event log says “Event Stopped by User 2”. This receiver is running in single mode. There were no other conflicting timers. Wonder if this might be related to the other L6.15 timer/event anomalies that are being talked about?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Farmer Dave said:


> You can also disable the "inactivity standby" and leave the receiver on all the time.


True, but then I would have to reprogram my Harmony remotes.:grin: Oh, and my wife who is programmed to turn things off.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

Is anyone else seeing ERROR boxes? 

I get this occasionally since 6.15. Watching some program with no problems like audio or video glitches and suddenly the program goes black and there is a box (sort of like the signal lost box) but it just says ERROR and then says to hit up or down channel. I do, and it changes to the next channel. If I quickly hit up/down it fixes the problem and restarts the failed program. 

I don't remember ever seeing this before 6.15 and now I see it randomly. Had it about three times in the last day.

It is very annoying for several reasons. First it eats a chunk of the program. Not sure what would happen if I was recording the program. Second, ERROR tells me nothing. The software must have detected something wrong but is not willing to give me any clue what the ERROR was. Third, it suggests I click the channel up/down which has always fixed it for me. If the software thinks that's a good idea, why the hell can't it just do something like that itself before telling me there was an ERROR.

Arrgh! Anyone else seeing this?

I've got a 622.


----------



## adk0212 (Aug 6, 2006)

rexa said:


> Is anyone else seeing ERROR boxes?


Just saw this for the first time on my 622 running 6.14. Turned on the rcvr this morning and was greeted with the ERROR message. Up/down had no effect; just kept displaying the error. Power cord reboot "fixed" it for now. Hopefully it will not come back...


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Does the 6.15 release address the Seagate Ext. drive issue. I have a Maxtor one touch 750 that is unstable with my 622. I know there is a work around for this problem, but a fix was promised long ago.

Gary


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure who you talked to Gary, but as far as I know Dish does not promise fixes. Having said that Don't know if there is a fix in 6.15 for Seagate drive issue. Are you talking about having trouble bring the drive up from spin down after a period of time? 

Well since you are experiencing the issue, if you get 6.15 it would be great to report if the issue still exists.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From the November Tech Forum:
Bill: Has a Seagate Free Agent connected to a 622. Has to unplug it every time before using it.
Jennifer: Go to Seagate's web site to get the utility to keep the drive from powering down. The issue will be addressed in the next receiver software.​


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

adk0212 said:


> Just saw this for the first time on my 622 running 6.14. Turned on the rcvr this morning and was greeted with the ERROR message. Up/down had no effect; just kept displaying the error. Power cord reboot "fixed" it for now. Hopefully it will not come back...


I have been getting the ERROR messages a lot. Says that it has lost satelitte connection blah blah. Power cord reboot works, but comes back. Only had this since L6.15


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

Add me to the list of folks seeing the ERROR dialog. It kills any current recording or buffered contents.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

jkinghome said:


> I have been getting the ERROR messages a lot. Says that it has lost satelitte connection blah blah. Power cord reboot works, but comes back. Only had this since L6.15


The ERROR messages I have been seeing lately are not lost signal messages. Those do give words about the problem -- lost signal. I never recorded the exact wording in the pop-up of these, but my recollection was that there was no description at all about what was wrong and I'm sure it suggested moving the channel selection up or down. It also said if that didn't work that power cycling was the next thing to try.

For these that I have seen recently, changing the channel worked and as soon as I came back to the bad channel, the problem was resolved.

There was a period a few weeks back when I did see a few lost satellite messages on some channels, but it seemed to go away and I haven't seen more after that 1 or 2 day stretch. I assumed it was some issue with the actual signal from the satellite.

I actually haven't seen more of these unknown ERRORs in the last few days either. Not sure if it has gone away or not, yet.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

rexa said:


> ... these unknown ERRORs ...


Yes - They're _almost_ as useful as my favorite BIOS message: "ERROR: Keyboard not found&#8230; Press any key to continue&#8230;"


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Two problems for me with the 6.15 release.


Signal loss and changing stations.
SAT TP signal loss.
*Signal loss and changing stations*
When hitting a station with no signal it is amost impossible to go to another channel without rebooting the system. With the high winds my OTA antenna has moved and some of the OTA stations are not comming in. If I hit 5.1 I will get the lost signal message. No way to get out of it. Pressing up or down arrow does nothing. On reboot I have to hit the guide button as soon as the system comes up otherwise I would be stuck on the same station again. I was in a reboot nightmare for sometime last nite and it was not fun!

*SAT TP signal loss*
Lost a number of stations. Turns out that power cycle to the DP44 power-inserter fixed the issue. TP's ( 118/TP 18), (129/6) and (129/30) all showed problems. Worse yet was when we hit any of the stations with a problem we could not always get off the station without a reboot. Sometimes we could, sometimes we could not.

*Workarounds*
The power cycle to the DP44 power-inserter fixed the issue with all non-OTA channels.

The issue with hitting an OTA station with no signal still remains. My workaround to this issue was to lock all OTA stations until this is resolved. Did not like doing it but I see no other choice.

No OTA for a while on my VIP622's. :nono2:

*Side Note*
I got a new 32" LCD for my wife a few weeks ago. Ran HDMI to the set from on of the VIP622's. This was working great until all the other issues came up. 
The HDMI port stopped working on her VIP622. A new VIP622 is on the way but my wife is not happy right now. 

I am sure the HDMI port problem is not a V6.15 issue, but the timing of the issue was not good!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> From the November Tech Forum:
> Bill: Has a Seagate Free Agent connected to a 622. Has to unplug it every time before using it.
> Jennifer: Go to Seagate's web site to get the utility to keep the drive from powering down. The issue will be addressed in the next receiver software.​


Thanks Bob. I was not aware of the question asked in the Tech Forum and nice to see it appears they are aware of the issue. However, I don't consider the answer to a question on Tech Chat to be a promise even if they use the word "Will Be". To many variables in play with software that can turn a "Will be" into a won't. Well hopefully someone will be able to verify if this fix actually made it into the L6.15 build.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jkinghome said:


> I have been getting the ERROR messages a lot. Says that it has lost satelitte connection blah blah. Power cord reboot works, but comes back. Only had this since L6.15


Next time you get the message, go to your Dish Signal and see what the reading is. I wonder if they change the point where they consider the signal too weak and some borderline situations that did not result in the error but resulted in video breakup no give the error message.

I personally have not seen the message on my box. For the people that are seeing this do you have a 622 or 722?

This brings me to a point. If you are seeing a specific issue, Try and include if you have a 622/722 and if it is loss of signal what channel you when you are seeing this. Might help form a pattern.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

grog said:


> .......When hitting a station with no signal it is amost impossible to go to another channel without rebooting the system. With the high winds my OTA antenna has moved and some of the OTA stations are not comming in. If I hit 5.1 I will get the lost signal message. No way to get out of it. Pressing up or down arrow does nothing. On reboot I have to hit the guide button as soon as the system comes up otherwise I would be stuck on the same station again. I was in a reboot nightmare for sometime last nite and it was not fun!


I ran into this issue too with 6.15. In my case, I landed on a local weak OTA channel (St. Louis channel 46) that I lose from time to time. Once I got the Lost Signal message, I could not navigate away no matter how hard I tried. My work around is to remove that channel to prevent any family members from running into a similar issue while surfing.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

moman19 said:


> I ran into this issue too with 6.15. ...
> Once I got the Lost Signal message, I could not navigate away no matter how hard I tried.


This is long. Hope it fits.

I'm on a borderline for OTA. I need a good antenna on the roof to get many OTA stations and still get some breakups and lost signal in bad weather. I never saw a situation where I got locked out and needed a power cycle.

I just did some experiments to see if I could reproduce the problem. I could not, but I did find one bug in the way my 622 handles this situation.

I started with PBS. Here I get 9-00 from satellite (local) and 9-01 thru 9-04 digital OTA. I tuned to 9-01 and then rotated my antenna until I lost all signal. I got the OTA lost signal box:

Error 739 / The offair signal has been lost. Signal acquisition is in progress. Please wait. / Channel: (ID and number) / To change channels, press the "Up" or "Down" arrow button on the remote or use the "recall" button to return to the last viewed channel. For technical assistance, please select "Help". / Help button.

If I pressed the "Down" button (back to Sat 9-00) there was an extra couple second delay before it moved to 9-00, but it did and the satellite channel came back. If I pressed "Up" I moved to 9-02, another digital OTA channel, so the box appeared and it was hard to tell I had done something. The channel number did change. Also going from one bad OTA channel to another took even longer to happen.

Now, here's another issue. It seems to queue up button presses. If I pressed "down" twice, it took a while to respond, but it did move down 2 channels when it did act.

Now, here's the bug. I moved to OTA 5-01 and killed the signal. The next channel down was 5-00, the Sat version, which should be OK. From 5-01, if I hit the "down' button once, I did get to a good Sat signal. If, from 5-01, I quickly pressed "Down"-"Up", it saved both presses which happend a few seconds later, but the software got confused. Instead of showing the OTA box it showed the lost satellite box for the channel I should have moved through.

Error 002 / The Satellite signal has been lost. Signal acquisition is in progress. Please wait. / Channel: 005-00 Satellite: 119 Spotbeam: 7 / To change channels, press the "Up" or "Down" arrow button on the remote or use the "recall" button to return to the last viewed channel. For technical assistance, please select "Help". / Help button.

If I pressed the "Guide" button, it showed that I really was tuned to 05-01, not 05-00, so that's a bug in the software. Wrong Error displayed. Sat signal was fine but sat Error was displayed on the OTA channel.

I never found a case where I got locked out and could not tune away from the bad channel (with extra delay, though). Speaking of the "Guide" button, that always seemed to function when I had the Errors. With the guide up, I could tune exactly where I wanted. That seems like a much better way out than pressing "Up" or "Down" in the dark with no immediate feedback.

Looking at this situation, I took pictures of the Error message boxes. I notice they have an error number in the top-right corner. If I ever see another of my unknown Errors, I will try to get that number. It no doubt would tell someone in Dish engineering what it means. It would be good info for anyone to gather when you see an Error box.

Hope some of this experiment helps others.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

grog said:


> No way to get out of it. Pressing up or down arrow does nothing.


The next time that happens, try pressing Menu then selecting the Program Guide. You should be able to navigate then.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I have done that trick in the past... No good for this specific issue though.

Any station other than OTA 5.1 and 5.2 allow me to change using up/down or ProgramGuide.

If I am on 5.1 or 5.2 and I select ProgramGuide first nothing happens.
If I select up/down the station number changes from 5.1 to a very long number.
If I select up/down again the screen flashes and I will either see the long number again or 5.1.

No big deal... I will wait for a fix and then use OTA again.

I only use OTA when I have two things recording at once on the HD tuners or I want to see local 24 hour weather. Thing is I can just change channels on my remote and watch OTA on my TV anyway.

Just re-tested the issue.
If I select 5-01 the signal loss message is displayed '5-01 KSDK' this is expected as my antenna is out of adjustment.
Next I press ProgramGuide. 
Now this signal loss message changes to '61442 KSDK' and if I don't touch anything is changes back to '5-01 KSDK' and then if I don't touch anything it changes back to '61442 KSDK' ... the loop goes on.

Now if I try up/down or ProgramGuide the same loop of '5-01' and '61442' occurs.
Rebooting I have to catch the system before the channel is selected and lock it out with a system lock. Then I can bring the system up.

See why I left it locked!

For a software bug this is a cool one. 



TulsaOK said:


> The next time that happens, try pressing Menu then selecting the Program Guide. You should be able to navigate then.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

grog said:


> I have done that trick in the past... No good for this specific issue though.
> 
> Any station other than OTA 5.1 and 5.2 allow me to change using up/down or ProgramGuide.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Seems we both have 622's. Wonder why your symptoms are so different than my experiment. Maybe it is something about MO stations. You and Moman seem to have a bit more complicated problems than the rest of us.

Do you have any way to totally kill the OTA signal from your antenna? Just curious if you are still getting a slight signal and it is complicating the situation. So far I've never seen anything like the strange channel number you see. And as I posted, I could always get to the Guide with the Guide button.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

As I posted I can always get the guide as well execpt for OTA channel 5-1.
If I tune to 4-1 or 9-1 which are also not picking up a signal right now I can get out by using up/down or ProgramGuide.

I do not like the delay but if I wait a few seconds it will work.
Pressing just one key at a time is the name of the game.
As I said... only one OTA station is a major problem.

Still. If I leave the other ones enabled we have another issue.
The urge to press the up or down arrow more than once. In this case I have seen my box reboot. Maybe keyboard overflow?



rexa said:


> Interesting. Seems we both have 622's. Wonder why your symptoms are so different than my experiment. Maybe it is something about MO stations. You and Moman seem to have a bit more complicated problems than the rest of us.
> 
> Do you have any way to totally kill the OTA signal from your antenna? Just curious if you are still getting a slight signal and it is complicating the situation. So far I've never seen anything like the strange channel number you see. And as I posted, I could always get to the Guide with the Guide button.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

grog said:


> Just re-tested the issue.
> If I select 5-01 the signal loss message is displayed '5-01 KSDK' this is expected as my antenna is out of adjustment.
> Next I press ProgramGuide.
> Now this signal loss message changes to '61442 KSDK' and if I don't touch anything is changes back to '5-01 KSDK' and then if I don't touch anything it changes back to '61442 KSDK' ... the loop goes on.
> ...


PS: Since I am debugging their stuff, can I get payed in Dish programming comps? Only seems right, doesn't it? How many hours of support and engineering time did I just save them?

Someone can send me a direct message to negotiate terms.

Ooops, meant to put the above words at the bottom. Original message follows.

-----

You are correct, sir!

For grins, I tried and I just reproduced your problem.

I took my OTA antenna around to a "just lost signal" position. This was on 007-01. I hit guide (maybe I hit Up first, not sure but) I got into that cycling thing. Went from 007-02 to 61447 and kept cycling. Exactly as described.

I probably would have needed to power cycle, except that I could move my antenna back and improve the signal. I did so, and it slowly started responding again. Once the signal got better, I think it started cycling through a bunch of button strokes that were queued.

So, you are right, it is a bug and happens when the OTA signal is not strong enough to get rid of the "signal lost" but apparently strong enough for the software to be too busy trying to make it work to process the keystrokes from the remote.

YAAY! We found one.

After thought: I have no way to test but the same could happen on a marginal Satellite signal, or at least that would be my guess. I remember now times in storms where I had a hard time getting out of signal lost.

Ron, do you have a way to ensure Dish people see this? Also the other bug I found in my experiment post?


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

Aside:

I wonder if Dish engineering is taking note of what has gone wrong and is adding test cases to their final release tests (regression testing) to ensure they don't have the same kind of problems, already solved earlier, in the future.

I hope so. Lots of engineering groups have to learn this lesson several times the hard way. If they don't go out of business first.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Excellent work, gentlemen. For what it's worth, I have exactly the same experience, even down to the 6-digit channel numbers. The theory regarding the system trying too hard to lock in on the weak channel is probably the culprit. If I pull the OTA antenna I cannot duplicate the issue. The one OTA channel that can trigger these lockups is always on the fringe.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

I got another of those "unknown" Error boxes in the wee hours and took better notes this time. I had the Discovery channel on 182 (I think the SD version) about 2:20 AM PST when one of those boxes popped up. It was Error 004 -- anyone know how to find what that means?
Here is the error box:









From earlier errors, I assume that if I hit Up Down it would have fixed itself, but this time I did nothing and it fixed itself in about 2 minutes, going back to the program.

So that's more details on what I have been seeing occasionally.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Still no 6.15 on my 722 or 622; did they stop the roll out possibly? Seems I'd have it by now, usually I'm no that far behind.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

rexa said:


> I got another of those "unknown" Error boxes in the wee hours and took better notes this time. I had the Discovery channel on 182 (I think the SD version) about 2:20 AM PST when one of those boxes popped up. It was Error 004 -- anyone know how to find what that means?
> Here is the error box:


Doing some searching, I found a message from Phrelin back in May 08 about Error 004. Seems then it looked like this:


> Error 004: A problem has been detected with your multi-dish switch. To continue to use you must do the "check switch" test available by selecting the "Point Dish/Signal" option in the Installation and Setup Menu.


This came from TechPortal
which still shows the same information.

Clearly, the message is now different. I wonder if the error is the same at all. I also found information about playback failures with Error 004. I was watching a live Sat program.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Having a firm conviction that Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site, I checked on errors messages listed here for the ViP612 since it is a newer box and thus might have more up to date messages. And sure enough, I got this screen:










Don't know if the links there will help, though.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I had 6.15 on both my VIP622's.

Today I got a replacement VIP622 for one of my VIP622's that lost HDMI.
With the update to the new VIP622 I have version 6.14 on that box.
Support at Dish said it is really the same version as 6.15? :hurah:

So maybe they are spooling 6.14 now instead of 6.15?



ZBoomer said:


> Still no 6.15 on my 722 or 622; did they stop the roll out possibly? Seems I'd have it by now, usually I'm no that far behind.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Having a firm conviction that Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site, I checked on errors messages for the ViP612 since it is a newer box and thus might have more up to date messages. And sure enough, I got this screen:
> 
> (image)
> 
> Don't know if the links there will help, though.


Interesting info.

My concern is I never saw these messages pop up before 6.15. It could just be a coincidence and something in my hardware has developed, but it seems odd to me that it always goes away immediately if I do the up/down.

My instincts tell me that a random and never more than instantaneous problem, that I never saw before 6.15, does not seem likely to be from my hardware.

So I'm posting it here to see if anyone else has seen it. Seems there was at least one other report, but that was before I posted the exact screen.

Things got very quiet on the forum during the holidays. Hoping to hear if others have a, "yeah, me too", or not.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

grog said:


> I have version 6.14 on that box.
> Support at Dish said it is really the same version as 6.15?


Sure. And George Bush is really the same as Bill Clinton. (Both versions did have their problems.)

Can't say what the current update process status is, but why give the releases numbers if not to tell one from the other?

Occasionally support seems slightly helpful and informed, but as in this case, usually they are as helpful as turnips with a script.


----------



## dishcustomer722 (Jan 3, 2009)

Has *anyone* been able to receive an email or talk on the phone with a Dish Network engineer who is specifically working on the "audio dropout" issues with the VIP622 and VIP722 receivers?

If so, what is the latest information on what is causing the problem? Is it because of the 622/722 receiver's hardware, the software, the local affiliates like ABC? I live in Raleigh, NC. Is it WTVD's fault ... my ABC local affiliate? Will the new L6.15 software upgrade fix it? Will we have to wait a long time to get a 6.16 software upgrade?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

dishcustomer722 said:


> Has *anyone* been able to receive an email or talk on the phone with a Dish Network engineer who is specifically working on the "audio dropout" issues with the VIP622 and VIP722 receivers?
> 
> If so, what is the latest information on what is causing the problem? Is it because of the 622/722 receiver's hardware, the software, the local affiliates like ABC? I live in Raleigh, NC. Is it WTVD's fault ... my ABC local affiliate? Will the new L6.15 software upgrade fix it? Will we have to wait a long time to get a 6.16 software upgrade?


I have been "talking" to the Dish Engineering Dept. and have been told about 3 weeks ago that 6.15 was supposed to take care of the problem. I have not received 6.15 yet, still on 6.14 I am having dropouts on many channels.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Rexa,

Hmm I personally have not seen this message with the L6.15 update. What I suggest at this point is create a poll here and see if a trend can found. Like I said earlier, perhaps there was a tweak in what they consider was a good/bad signal and in doing sound brought out an intermittent issue. 

Also, Someone in another thread had an issue where they were seeing some odd behavior on one of the Sat Dish. They did a power reset on there switch and that cleared up the issue. 

I would suggest as a first step. Do a power cord reset (if not already down), then follow that with switch reset (if you have one). 

Switch reset. (recalling from memory)

1) disconnect your receiver from the switch.
2) remove power from the switch. 
3) Run a check switch that should clear your matrix.
4) connect the receiver back to the switch.
5) Apply power to the switch again
6) Run Check switch again.

Worth a try to see if it clears the issue up. Hopefully I got the steps right. If not I am sure someone will correct me. Worth a shot.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rexa said:


> Sure. And George Bush is really the same as Bill Clinton. (Both versions did have their problems.)
> 
> Can't say what the current update process status is, but why give the releases numbers if not to tell one from the other?
> 
> Occasionally support seems slightly helpful and informed, but as in this case, usually they are as helpful as turnips with a script.


Based on the reports here. Definitely not the same. Perhaps from the perspective of usability they are. Both have the same menu and options and work the same but definitely they are different.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ZBoomer said:


> Still no 6.15 on my 722 or 622; did they stop the roll out possibly? Seems I'd have it by now, usually I'm no that far behind.


It appears that they stopped the L615 deployment. I never got the update either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

harsh said:


> It appears that they stopped the L615 deployment. I never got the update either.


Ditto.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Deployment most likely stopped when it was learned that new variables were introduced with 6.15. In my case, all audio dropouts were eliminated on the 622 but lockups along with video jerking and/or frame dropping was introduced. My 722 does not seem to have these video issues but the audio drops mysteriously migrated from ABC/Fox to NBC/CBS. Crazy, huh?

Is my situation and/or location unique? 

......Who knows


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> My 722 does not seem to have these video issues but the audio drops mysteriously migrated from ABC/Fox to NBC/CBS. Crazy, huh?
> 
> Is my situation and/or location unique?
> 
> ......Who knows


As noted in the other thread, my 722 dropouts migrated to San Francisco DMA CBS/NBC and to TNT, HBO and SciFi. So you're not alone with the mystery.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Having a firm conviction that Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site, I checked on errors messages listed here for the ViP612 since it is a newer box and thus might have more up to date messages. And sure enough, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is definitely not 6.15 only error, I got that same error the other day on my 622 for the first time, and it's still on 6.14.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> Rexa,
> 
> Hmm I personally have not seen this message with the L6.15 update. What I suggest at this point is create a poll here and see if a trend can found. Like I said earlier, perhaps there was a tweak in what they consider was a good/bad signal and in doing sound brought out an intermittent issue.
> 
> ...


I have done check switch several times with no problem found but no fix either.

Today I have done the power cycle -- we shall see. Christmas day we got a power outage as a present, so it has been done once by accident.

The problem is pretty intermittent. Typically no more than once every two or three days that I have noticed. I think most, maybe all, have been between 12 midnight and 6 AM. This could imply a temperature issue. It has been pretty chilly in N Cal recently, but nowhere near the extremes that would be seen in northern states.

The thing that makes me less inclined to think it is in the dish or cable hardware is that it never lasts. If I see the message, just as it happens, and click channel Down/Up, it has always fixed the problem with only the normal channel switching delay. My gut says a problem with the hardware would not likely come and go immediately.

As I mentioned, I just started seeing these errors around the time of 6.15, but it seems, so far, others are not seeing it much or it is not just since 6.15.

I'll post later if I see another error after this power cycling.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

rexa said:


> Interesting info.
> 
> My concern is I never saw these messages pop up before 6.15. It could just be a coincidence and something in my hardware has developed, but it seems odd to me that it always goes away immediately if I do the up/down.
> 
> ...


"Yeah, me too."
It might not be the same issue, I'll take more note of it next time it happens.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by harsh 
It appears that they stopped the L615 deployment. I never got the update either.



HDG said:


> Ditto.


Double Ditto


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I had my first major bug on 615 last night. As far as I can tell, the audio issues on ABC shows were fixed, but now something else strange was happening.

We recorded The Bachelor last night (only because there was nothing else on  ) on our local station, not Dish, and it kept pausing briefly, showing the Play icon in the upper right corner. When I tried to FF commercials, it told me I was at Live TV, even though I was 35 minutes behind it. The only way to FF was to do a skip back, then I was allowed to skip forward. I did notice the skipping stopped once the recording had stopped.

Sorry if this has been discussed, but I hadn't read the whole thread.

ETA: Ooops, now I see I'm on 616... not sure if I got it after the show last night or not.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got it a couple of days ago. I've noticed when I pause it, and maybe use the frame advance... when i go back to play it, sometimes it skips back many minutes (sometimes up to 15 or so) back and then I have to find the place I was. It has always had quirks with the frame advance but it seems worse and more consistently happening now.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L615 is no longer spooling. Does this belong in the L616 thread?


----------

